# Eclipse "verschluckte" Exceptions finden



## SilentJ (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es in Eclipse direkt oder über ein Plugin die Möglichkeit, "verschluckte" Exceptions zu finden?

Damit meine ich z.B. folgendes:


```
try{
    // do some unsafe operations here ...
}catch( Exception exp){
    // do nothing / out commented code follows
}
```

Ein catch-Block, der weder den Fehler behandelt noch etwas in eine Ausgabe schreibt, soll gefunden werden.


Vielen Dank im voraus

Michael


----------



## Lim_Dul (22. Okt 2008)

Du kannst mit checkstyle leere Blöcke finden, also Blöcke die keinen Code enthalten.


----------



## SilentJ (22. Okt 2008)

Danke schön, ich werde es ausprobieren.


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2008)

FindBugs!


----------



## SilentJ (22. Okt 2008)

Rückmeldung zu Checkstyle:

Ich kann jetzt zwar Code à la 


```
try{
    // unsafe operation(s)
}catch( Exception exp){

}
```

finden, der zu einer "Leerer catch-Block" Nachricht führt.

Ich möchte aber verschluckte Exceptions finden, wo auskommentierter Code im catch-Block steht.

Wie mache ich das mit Checkstyle?

Michael


----------



## tfa (22. Okt 2008)

Nimm Findbugs. Damit sollte es möglich sein. Checkstyle ist ziemlich unnütz.


----------



## SilentJ (22. Okt 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich habe mich inzwischen durch Checkstyle geklickt. Auch an anderen Stellen macht das Tool keinen stabilen Eindruck. Das fängt schon mit einem Property-Dialog an, der mich fragt, ob ich mir wirklich sicher bin, dass ich eine Property aus einer leeren Property-Liste löschen möchte. Oh je.

Also wieder eine Stunde in den Orkus geballert. Geiles Tool.


----------

